# Hows Business?



## jodos (Oct 7, 2018)

I stopped driving on the 23rd. I was renting and figured I'd be lucky to make the 251.00 wkly rental, besides being exposed. Are things any better?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jodos said:


> I stopped driving on the 23rd. I was renting and figured I'd be lucky to make the 251.00 wkly rental, besides being exposed. Are things any better?


Pizza Delivery is Booming !

Touchless Delivery.

I put pizza down ring door bell
Then watch from 20 feet away as customer gets pizza.
Wave
And thank them for the Tip .
Usually Large.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Pizza Delivery is Booming !
> 
> Touchless Delivery.
> 
> ...


Are you doing Ubereats, or another service?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

jodos said:


> I stopped driving on the 23rd. I was renting and figured I'd be lucky to make the 251.00 wkly rental, besides being exposed. Are things any better?


I stopped in mid March too.........when I parked my car, daily revenue dropped by 85-90% already........


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NoPool4Me said:


> Are you doing Ubereats, or another service?


Nope


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

jodos said:


> I stopped driving on the 23rd. I was renting and figured I'd be lucky to make the 251.00 wkly rental, besides being exposed. Are things any better?


OMG OMG OMG it's soooo great... you are totalllly missing out.... it's like raining pax... pax that tip... i Mean I have never seen soooo much money..... already upgraded the car and almost have enough for down payment on a house. Few more day.. hope the business stays this great.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

It's not as bad as I thought. But for the SLC area, it's somewhat isolated to certain areas. Downtown is dead because nearly everyone who works there have office jobs, and can work remotely. But there's a college town to the south (BYU, UVU, Provo/Orem area) that is quite busy. Most of that area is middle class, so lots of blue-collar jobs. It keeps me busy taking people to and from work. I even get a few surges per day which is a shocker.

It's still crap compared to before but enough to make $100 net in about 6 hours while working remotely from my laptop and hotspot in between rides. Not to mention that gas is about $0.20 cheaper than in SLC. Currently paying $1.95 for premium. 

I couldn't care less about CV-19 if I put a conscious effort into it. I wear my mask into stores as a courtesy to the staff there but I'm not the least bit worried about it in the car. I leave a couple windows cracked and the vent in my face.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

losiglow said:


> It's still crap compared to before but enough to make $100 net in about 6 hours while working remotely from my laptop and hotspot in between rides.


If that's crap I'll take it.......heh........I used to make $200 in 12 hours on a normal day :roflmao:


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> If that's crap I'll take it.......heh........I used to make $200 in 12 hours on a normal day :roflmao:


The economy is good in Utah. That helps.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NoPool4Me said:


> Are you doing Ubereats, or another service?


Working for a 36 store franchise of a National chain.


----------



## Deceptive (Oct 29, 2019)

Not too bad. Working wayyyy less now. Only 3-5 hours instead of 8-10, along with taking more days off. Use to work 6 days a week, now I'm at about 3 or 4. UE only now for the last 3 weeks


----------



## jodos (Oct 7, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> If that's crap I'll take it.......heh........I used to make $200 in 12 hours on a normal day :roflmao:


yea me too. I've had many s 15 hour days and not made quite 200.


----------

